# 1st Time chicken lover!



## kellert80 (Apr 10, 2016)

So excited my husband is sick of my chicken talk constantly. They are growing so fast. Just bought a fantastic coop yesterday. Super safe (that part scares me) and plenty of room. I only have 6. 2 Isa Brown, 2 R I Reds and 1 white 1 brown leghorns.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome to the world of chickens! I hope you didn't come here to get talked out of them LOL. Looking forward to hearing about your chicks.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Keep the pictures coming we love to see pics of chickens and coops!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Welcome! Please keep taking and sending pictures to us, we appreciate them. You can come on here and we will all talk chickens for hours, LOL.


----------

